# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Erfahrung mit Taxotere plus Zometa plus ADT3

## Klaus K

Bin seit Juni mit Kombination Zometa und Taxotere per Infusion in 4-Wochen-Abständen behandelt. (siehe mein Profil.) Bisher bleibt PSA stabil bei 1,3. (Parallel läuft ADT3.) Hatte gehofft, daß PSA noch weiter sinkt. Nächste (und vorläufig letzte?) Infusion am 15.12.
Blutwerte i.a. stabil, allerdings seit letzter Messung deutlicher Abfall der Thrombozyten.
Die Nebenwirkungen sind "erträglich", nach Infusion allgemeine "Schlappheit" für ca. 4-6 Tage. Danach Befinden wieder normal.
Sorgen mache ich mir, weil der PSA-Spiegel nicht weiter abfällt.
Wer hat Erfahrung mit Taxotere/Zometa Behandlung?

----------


## wwotan

habe gerade den 3.Zyklus Tax25mg/m2/wo ,Zometa,Eligard,Avodart a 8 Wochen
hinter mir(schlappheit,Appetit und Gewichtsverlust)Pausen so lang wie möglich
bis PSAVZ<3mo zwei mal!!Danach wird es spannend.
mein PSA blieb um 2(s Profil)
              gruß
               wwotan

----------

